# Bow Ties vs. Long Ties



## GamecockGrad (May 8, 2012)

I wore a ton of bow ties in college as it was a fraternity thing and have a good number (vineyard vines, brooks brothers, southern proper, and some nicer as well) that sit un-worn for 365 days a year.)

I work in a very conservative office and have been fortunate to have worked hard and be lucky enough to now have a position far senior to my age (I'm 28 almost 29, my predecessor was 10-12 years older than my current age when he started the job.)

We are a suit/tie office with a quasi-office casual on Friday. I have amended office casual to be fratty fridays (as my assistant calls them or super trad fridays as y'all would call them.) 

During the summer, Friday means seersucker or linen or brighter ties. During the fall, it means Harris Tweed, plaid/window pain blazers, Christmas ties, etc - something different than the routine or charcoal, navy, and stripe ties. 

Thus my question is, being age conscious, shoudl I try and rock the bow tie on Fridays or should I see if any of the bow tie wearers on this board would be interested in a tie trade or should I try and re-incorporate the bow tie into my office attire? 

I'm trying to purge a bit of the closet and the bow ties take up un-neccessary room.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Around here the bow tie is an accepted part of business attire. Don't see any reason why you couldn't wear one M-Th. On the other hand, they will become part of your serious clothing, and you might want to reserve a few of them for "fun", wearing them only on Fridays, and other out of office situations requiring a tie. 

But don't go by what I say; I'm uniformed personnel, and seldom wear a tie because it's required.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Don't wear them... Ever... And to help you not have second thoughts about your decision, send all your bow ties to me for proper disposal :biggrin2:

Seriously though, in my part of the south, bow ties are found in all professions & I say, if you're comfortable wearing one, go for it


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds like many of your bowties are emblematic, which might occasionally work in the summer, but if you want to incorporate more in your weekly routine, you should stick with more sober regimentals and dots. In your case, the last thing you want to be known as is the frat guy with the kitschy bowties.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

If you ditch the bowties, you will regret it. I noticed that you signed up for the tie swap box. TSWalker will be re-stocking the boxes with some great trad offerings. When you get the box, put some of your bows in there and feel free to take some of the long ties. People who get the box after you will sing your praises.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

*...*

I work in academia so my experience probably won't translate to the "conservative office" environment.

I think reserving your bows for strictly Fridays would be treating them as a novelty. I think wearing one or two conservative bows a week would be perfectly acceptable and wouldn't be an aberration from unwritten (admitted Southern bias here) social rules.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad (Mar 28, 2008)

As a regular bow tie wearer, I agree that the bow tie can work. However, pay attention to Bandit44, and wear stripes, dots, perhaps the occasional paisley. 

However, if you want to lighten your load, I'm sure that Salgy and I could help you out, perhaps even a pre-tie box swap.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

At what point does one risk becoming the "bow tie guy?" 50% long ties and 50% bows? 90% long ties and 10% bows?


----------



## GamecockGrad (May 8, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> If you ditch the bowties, you will regret it. I noticed that you signed up for the tie swap box. TSWalker will be re-stocking the boxes with some great trad offerings. When you get the box, put some of your bows in there and feel free to take some of the long ties. People who get the box after you will sing your praises.


Will do.


----------



## L-feld (Dec 3, 2011)

Bow ties 2 days a week, long ties 3 days a week. You'll be fine.

Unless you work on Wall Street, you can really do bow ties every day if you like. Your only risk is that your coworkers may assume you have larger than average genitalia.

I am a government lawyer and I never hesitate to wear a bow tie. The only time I would really consider a long tie a must is if I had to appear in court or before Congress.


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

^ excellent reply L feld! perfect. I agree with those who say you can and should mix them in on M-Th. In fact, I specifically would not wear them on the friday, so it is not just considered fun wear. Establish them as a solid part of your conservative work wear. You have a great store there in Columbia in Brittons, so many there would know and appreciate the conservative bow with a great suit. It absolutely rocks. Let us know how it goes!
Tom

ps. Gamecocks squeaked one out today, thankfully. GO SEC!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you like the fabric designs, keep your bow ties, as well as your long ties. Over time, our moods/perceptions change...and so goes our choice(s) of accessories and a few ties just can't be taking up that much room. Keep the bows and keep your options open. As for me, I wear a bow tie two to five times per year and wear long ties the rest of the time!


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

I wear bow ties on occasion. I started wearing them in the business setting at about 25 years old. That said, unless you are in an area/firm in which bow ties are fairly common, wearing them tends to identify you as the town/office "character." If that works for you, and will not hobble you in the eyes of senior decision makers in your office, go ahead. If, however, being seen as a character will be detrimental, tread lightly when using them for work.

Although I wear bow ties probably 10% of the time, there are quite a number of people (outside my office) who identify me with wearing bow ties (almost as if that is ALL that i wear). So be careful with how you will be perceived wearing bow ties, especially at a young age.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I think the Friday bow tie wearing is a perfect way to segue into incorporating them into your work week. I rarely wear one here (midwestern regional bank hq) but can and do occasionally.

Am I alone thinking the narrower, even 'batwing' or 'ribbon' bowties are more subtle and more businesslike?

These seem more comfortable for me at the office and I get compliments when I do wear them.

My younger daughter is a Gamecock (2012) and I fondly recall many occasions visiting campus for events, when the bowtie was *de rigueur*.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought bow ties were out of fashion, I don't think guys were bow ties anymore? Do they still?


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Someone else, please. I haven't the strength for this one.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Howard said:


> I thought bow ties were out of fashion, I don't think guys were bow ties anymore? Do they still?


Says the guy posting in the trad forum whilst wearing a black dress(?) shirt in his avatar.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

At this point I'd say it's just trolling, I do hope the moderators step in.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Howard...you're correct. No men wear bow ties and they never will again. This internet posting is a figment of you imagination.


----------



## walrusbt (Jan 10, 2013)

Cuttington III said:


> At what point does one risk becoming the "bow tie guy?" 50% long ties and 50% bows? 90% long ties and 10% bows?


Great question. I think if you are the only one in your office that wears them and you wear it more than 5% of the time, you are the "bow tie guy."


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

So we might as well all go "whole hog" and wear strictly bows? We'll be called "the bow tie guy" in our respective offices either way. :wink2:


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I wear a bow tie whenever I feel like it. I wear pre-tied, because I have a very large neck and cannot find regular bow ties (I know, it's a terrible excuse). Many people in my Lodge wear them, (I have a Masonic bow and I gave one to my friend Paul who is WM and also wears it with full Scottish dress) and we see all sorts from white bow ties with an aggressive knot through to fairly subtle striped or patterned ties.

I might wear a bow once or twice a week. I find them practical in my field, because I often tour the factory floor and I don't want my tie caught in a piece of equipment. My dad has a friend who wore them exclusively in university.

Tom


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

With so many other possible, colorful epithets and sobriquets to wear,(e.g., 'old guy', 'gramps', 'Bud', 'deadwood'), I don't recall ever being called 'the bow tie guy' here, but that may be because there are a few other people who wear them (less well than I do).

There's just something fulfilling about sticking your finger in folk's eyes with a tasteful bowtie. (Yes, I anticipate the posts alleging that's oxymoronic. By tasteful, I mean traditional colors/patterns and not the oversized 'Clarabelle the Clown' sized ones many seem to favor. I like the diamond point batwings sold by Peckham Rye for example.

And, for that amorphous category called 'cocktail attire', I contend nothing looks as fine as a tasteful bowtie and dark suit.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Cuttington III said:


> At what point does one risk becoming the "bow tie guy?" 50% long ties and 50% bows? 90% long ties and 10% bows?


Forget "bow tie guy". Heck, in most offices, if you wear a tie on occasion, you become the "tie guy"...and if you wear an ascot even once, you become the guy people avoid.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Forget "bow tie guy". Heck, in most offices, if you wear a tie on occasion, you become the "tie guy"...*and if you wear an ascot even once, you become the guy people avoid*.


Those little 'smiley face' doodads make me cringe but here's props for that.


----------



## rlfsoccerdad (Mar 28, 2008)

definitely a +1, ascot = the guy people avoid, fantastic response.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ArtVandalay said:


> At this point I'd say it's just trolling, I do hope the moderators step in.


Why would I be trolling? I've been here 8 years.


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Howard said:


> Why would I be trolling? I've been here 8 years.


Youve been here 8 years and this is the first time bow ties has popped up on your radar? Do you ever look at the outfits in the What Are You Wearing thread? Wake up and use the resource that this place is.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Howard said:


> Why would I be trolling? I've been here 8 years.


Because it seems you pop into the Trad forum at odd times and and post things that are completely out-of-step with what this sub-forum is about.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Everyday in my office is fratty Friday. Although I work on the beach and have 7 coworkers.

Rock those bowties :aportnoy:



GamecockGrad said:


> I have amended office casual to be fratty fridays


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

ArtVandalay said:


> At this point I'd say it's just trolling, I do hope the moderators step in.


Howard is many things, including one of our more enigmatic members, but he's not a troll in need of moderation.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flairball said:


> Youve been here 8 years and this is the first time bow ties has popped up on your radar? Do you ever look at the outfits in the What Are You Wearing thread? Wake up and use the resource that this place is.


I do sometimes.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ArtVandalay said:


> Because it seems you pop into the Trad forum at odd times and and post things that are completely out-of-step with what this sub-forum is about.


I can't be on your "levels", your intelligence here is different than that from my own, Sorry If I post odd things, my apologies.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Mike Petrik said:


> Howard is many things, including one of our more enigmatic members, but he's not a troll in need of moderation.


I came here cause I like clothes but I just cannot compete on your levels, people here have college degrees and higher education while as for me I went to Special Ed.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Don't worry, Howard...as far as I can tell, this is not a "competition." 

People just take bow ties very seriously around these parts!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Howard is a valued member of the AAAC community. He is honest and contributes much to the fora. He, like Jovan, does not capitulate to popular trends if he deems them inappropriate. I admire that and wish that I had that strength of character.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Howard said:


> I came here cause I like clothes but I just cannot compete on your levels, people here have college degrees and higher education while as for me I went to Special Ed.


LOL

There are always those who take everything literally. One must feel sorry for them, they were born without a tongue and cheek.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> Howard is a valued member of the AAAC community. He is honest and contributes much to the fora. He, like Jovan, does not capitulate to popular trends if he deems them inappropriate. I admire that and wish that I had that strength of character.


I try to be valued but a lot of these threads are way too complicated for me to even find an answer for them, I post what I think I should answer them with (my own thoughts)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

arkirshner said:


> LOL
> 
> There are always those who take everything literally. One must feel sorry for them, they were born without a tongue and cheek.


Like I don't know what a "Weejun" is or what "Turnbull And Asser" is but I do know what "Brooks Brothers" is.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> Howard is a valued member of the AAAC community. He is honest and contributes much to the fora. He, like Jovan, does not capitulate to popular trends if he deems them inappropriate. I admire that and wish that I had that strength of character.


While I appreciate the support, I'm afraid I have inadvertently "capitulated" to popular trends here and there.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> Like I don't know what a "Weejun" is or what "Turnbull And Asser" is but I do know what "Brooks Brothers" is.


Howard, Sir, that is the 'Post of the Year' so far. Please keep on doing whatever it is that you are doing here. :icon_smile:


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bowties are cool. I never realized there was a stigma attached to them. I wear them a few times a month, or more. There is one other guy in my company, that I am aware of who occasionally-- really pretty rarely-- wears a bow tie, but never a long tie. Maybe people are more tolerant in the Boston area?


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Boston - a bastion of New England (tie-related) liberalism?


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

Has anyone else noticed that bow ties became incredibly popular with NFL and NBA athletess over the past couple of years?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

arkirshner said:


> LOL
> 
> There are always those who take everything literally. One must feel sorry for them, they were born without a tongue and cheek.





Howard said:


> Like I don't know what a "Weejun" is or what "Turnbull And Asser" is but I do know what "Brooks Brothers" is.


Just for anyone who is not clear, my comment was directed, not to Howard but to those who do not (yet) appreciate him.


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Wearing a bow tie (and learning to tie the damned thing) is like jumping off the high board; not everyone wants to face the challenge, but once you've done it, you will look forward to doing it often. Just please avoid those oversized ones, unless you're working for Ringling Brothers.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Howard said:


> I thought bow ties were out of fashion, I don't think guys were bow ties anymore? Do they still?


In fairness to you Howard, I don't think I have ever seen a man under 50 wearing a bow tie out of formal (or comic/theatrical) settings. To be honest, if I came across a man of 29 wearing a bow tie to work I would probably find it a distracting and affected look. (Disclaimer : I am not American and also not a Trad). Your comment was not popular because of the setting it was made in, but it wasn't a ridiculous thing to say.

PS. Actually I have just remembered that someone from my university liked to wear one. He also liked to be considered 'zany'


----------



## Flairball (Dec 9, 2012)

Howard said:


> Like I don't know what a "Weejun" is or what "Turnbull And Asser" is but I do know what "Brooks Brothers" is.


Thank you, Howard. I googled Turnbull and Asser, and have learned something. Which is why I come here. Doubt my thrifty ass will be dropping any cake there, however.

Haffman- I am under 50 (though closing in on it quickly) and have begun wading into bowtie-dom. I do live in Boston though, so that probably makes it a bit easier.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Haffman said:


> In fairness to you Howard, I don't think I have ever seen a man under 50 wearing a bow tie out of formal (or comic/theatrical) settings. To be honest, if I came across a man of 29 wearing a bow tie to work I would probably find it a distracting and affected look. (Disclaimer : I am not American and also not a Trad). Your comment was not popular because of the setting it was made in, but it wasn't a ridiculous thing to say.
> 
> PS. Actually I have just remembered that someone from my university liked to wear one. He also liked to be considered 'zany'


Haffman, I've been a daily bow wearer since I was in my early 30's... I don't consider myself "trad" or "zany"... I like how they look & in my line of work it actually helps keep the cleaning bill down...

May be a 'my side of the pond vs your side of the pond' thing...


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

You're in the South. Keep wearing the bowties.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Flairball and salgy, I suspect you are right that it is easier to get away with a bowtie in the USA than the UK. As an aside, I recall that the younger Steve Jobs used to wear them before he developed a taste for jeans and mock-turtlenecks. I think my main reason for posting was to point out that Howard was somewhat rounded upon (and indeed accused of trolling) for saying something which, at least from my point of view, is almost a truism for those under 50. Perhaps his only mistake was to post this in a forum devoted to 'Trad'. 

In some ways I envy you both.In my current line of work, when I am working in the hospital, I am 'forbidden' to wear a tie, or a jacket, and have to roll my sleeves above my elbow. The resultant open-collared appearance makes me look like a mess, a slob, or a politician trying to appear 'one of the people'. Unlike a lot of working people, I look considerably smarter when I am not at work than when I am there!  A bow-tie would be a simple solution to making the ensemble look a bit more interesting and put-together. However, it would just be too much of a remarkable and eccentric choice here for me to get away with. :crazy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Howard, Sir, that is the 'Post of the Year' so far. Please keep on doing whatever it is that you are doing here. :icon_smile:


Thanks Shaver ol' chap.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

What's a "Weejun"?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> What's a "Weejun"?


Are you serious? The Troll Patrol wants to know.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's a pejorative term for a Norwegian, just like "*****" is for a Native American. DON'T YOU MAKE ME CALL THE P.C. POLICE.


----------



## Cuttington III (Nov 15, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> What's a "Weejun"?


A 1960s garage band from Michigan: https://www.60sgaragebands.com/mikeanderson.html


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

arkirshner said:


> Are you serious? The Troll Patrol wants to know.


Troll Patrol - I like it. :icon_smile:

They would be the guys, presumably, who mistake error, lesser knowledge or alternate beliefs for mischief...?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> What's a "Weejun"?


I want to know what a weejun is too, Sorry but I didn't grow up in a household wearing the most expensive clothes and shoes, that's why I'm asking a lot of questions.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> I want to know what a weejun is too, Sorry but I didn't grow up in a household wearing the most expensive clothes and shoes, that's why I'm asking a lot of questions.


Mystery solved. :icon_smile:


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Howard said:


> I want to know what a weejun is too, Sorry but I didn't grow up in a household wearing the most expensive clothes and shoes, that's why I'm asking a lot of questions.


Although I know they're loafers that were popular in the 60s (before my time), I'm not quite sure of all the societal connotations that appear to be hinted at here. The Bass website states that they invented the penny loafer based on a Norwegian model hence "weejuns".

Ah, I see Shaver beat me to the punch while I was writing.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Indeed, the Weejun was born of an original design for the Aurlander Canp Moc's, so favored by our late President Teddy Roosevelt (I think it was) , who had an American company copy and produce the shoe design for his further enjoyment! Several years back, AAAC member Lucky Strike, us to the reality that Aurlander Camp Mocs were still produced in Norway and could still be purchased today...a pair of which Iam wearing, even as I type this very post!


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, the Weejun was born of an original design for the Aurlander Canp Moc's, so favored by our late President Teddy Roosevelt (I think it was) , who had an American company copy and produce the shoe design for his further enjoyment! Several years back, AAAC member Lucky Strike, us to the reality that Aurlander Camp Mocs were still produced in Norway and could still be purchased today...a pair of which Iam wearing, even as I type this very post!


Thanks for the tidbit of history Eagle.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> Mystery solved. :icon_smile:


Where do you by Weejuns?


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

Shoe stores?


----------

